# My karate tournament today and a orange belt grading.



## Blade96 (Nov 20, 2010)

The tournament went well. MY sensei was there and I bronze medalled in kata for heian nidan.

I didnt do the kumite after because my senseis recommended against it.  They said I only been training a little over a year and those Chito  Ruy/taekwondo/whatever other MA were in that tournament were pretty  rough and had little control. Sensei wants me to learn kumite within our  own organization (which is very good and teaches a lot of control) I  agreed with that. My senseis are my friends and I trust them. So I didnt  sparr. But I have the sparring gloves and mouth piece for next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw My sensei came to me, hugged me and said I represent my dojo very  well am a good representative. Did a nice Heian Nidan too. 

After that he came to me and said I will have a grading for orange belt  in two weeks. Dec. 3rd. I look forward to it and said Thank you sensei.

I am a happy panda.


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats!  Sounds like you had a good experience.    That's exciting about your orange belt test coming up.  Let us know how it goes.  

Robyn


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 20, 2010)

Good luck on the upcoming test!


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice work. Will Heian Nidan be your_ kyu_ test form too?


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2010)

Way to go!!  Congrats on your medal and testing date!


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

btw heian nidan is my kyu testing form yeah. I'm gonna try to grade to 7th kyu from what i am now, 8th kyu.


----------



## Thesemindz (Nov 20, 2010)

It sounds like you did very well. I'm glad competition was a positive experience for you. It sounds like you have good instructors. Keep training and listening to your sensei. It only gets better and better.


-Rob


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Nov 21, 2010)

So your next _kyu_ test form is the same that you already performed at a tournament (under pressure)? Excellent, for showing initiative in choosing a tournament form beyond your grade, and also helping deal with your test, since now your test should feel easier, having performed the kata solo at a tournament.  

As for the sparring, your sensei sounds like a smart guy.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 21, 2010)

OldKarateGuy said:


> So your next _kyu_ test form is the same that you already performed at a tournament (under pressure)? Excellent, for showing initiative in choosing a tournament form beyond your grade, and also helping deal with your test, since now your test should feel easier, having performed the kata solo at a tournament.



Oh yeah. The very same. I need to do heian nidan to pass to orange belt.

 Its funny, cause when i was practicing before the competition my practice sucked, I didnt do it right. Then i actually do the thing for the mdeal. and - its good! go figure. lol. I thought actually competition is supposed to be more nerve wracking than practise?



			
				oldkarateguy said:
			
		

> As for the sparring, your sensei sounds like a smart guy.



He is  Both my senseis. I love em. :angel:


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats on the performance!

Trust your sensei.  When he held you out of the kumite, it wasn't to slight you in any way, shape, or form.  He trusts you, but rightfully so, does not trust the other competitors at the beginner level.  

As a teacher, and a certified judge, I'll tell you right away, that the most dangerous divisions are the adult beginner ones.  At that level, the practitioners tend to have a lack of control, and there's absolutely nothing to be gained by sparring such individuals.  I've seen beginner level sparring matches sometimes come close to becoming a 'rasslin match.  

Once you get to the more advanced levels, that's where the sparring competitors, as a whole, tend to show more control.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Congrats on the performance!
> 
> Trust your sensei.  When he held you out of the kumite, it wasn't to slight you in any way, shape, or form.  He trusts you, but rightfully so, does not trust the other competitors at the beginner level.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

yeah I trust my sensei. and I told him so.


----------

